# اساسيات في سلامة الغذاء/ الاطعمة Food Safety



## يا الغالي (4 أغسطس 2016)

يشير مصطلح سلامة الغذاء (بالإنجليزية: Food Safety) إلى عملية التنظيم العلمي التي تصف سبل التعامل مع، تصنيع، وتخزين الغذاء، من خلال طرقٍ تقي من الإصابة بالأمراض المنتقلة عن طريق الأغذية (بالإنجليزية: foodborne illness). 

ويشمل هذا عدداً من الطرق التقليدية والتي يجب إتباعها لتجنب التعرض لأية مخاطرٍ صحيةٍ حادةٍ محتملةٍ. 

وللغذاء القدرة على نقل العديد من الأمراض من شخصٍ إلى آخرٍ، بالإضافة إلى أنه يلعب دورٍ كوسيطٍ لنمو البكتريا المسببة التسمم الغذائي. 

=============

*إجراءات الوقاية العامة لسلامة الطعام*








======







ملصقات جدارية حول السلامة الغذاء 


 ملصق 1
 ملصق 2
ملصق 3
 مصلق4 

ملصق5
ملصق 6
 ملصق 7
ملصق 8
 ملصق 9
ملصق 10

ملصق 
ملصق 
ملصق 



طريقة غسيل الايدي


----------



## يا الغالي (4 أغسطس 2016)

سلوكيات خاطئة


----------



## another11 (4 أغسطس 2016)

موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا لك على الاضافة المميزة


----------

